# Duda acerca del disparo de Triac y SCRs en antiparalelo



## nosecomosellama (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola amigos, les comento que soy algo novato en lo que a electrónica de potencia se refiere... Para varias actividades de laboratorio, necesito diseñar un disparador de tiristores (Triacs y SCRs específicamente). Sé que "Triac= 2 SCRs en antiparalelo", sin embargo estos últimos permien manejar mayor potencia

Mi duda es algo simple , pero quiero eliminarla un triac se puede representar tal como muestra la imagen



Entonces una unidad de disparo válida para Triacs, ¿también lo sería para un par de SCRs en antiparalelo? ¿basta con conectar ambas gates o es necesario una unidad de disparo "dual"?

De antemano muchas gracias, con algo más de tiempo le preguntaré cualquier duda relacionada a la unidad de disparo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Para que te des una idea toma un triac cualquiera por ejemplo el TIC226 y si tenes un tester analógico ponelo en escala de ohm por1 conecta las puntas en A1 y A2 y proba uniendo el gate con que pata se dispara, inverti y hace la prueba de nuevo y fijate que deducis de ello

Debes tener presente dos cosas, los triac's se utilizan exclusivamente con AC mientras que los tiristores pueden trabajar con AC y DC, la ventaja en AC es que se apagan cuando la onda se acerca al cero y cesa la corriente de mantenimiento, mientras que en el TRIAC por asi decirlo cada tiristor se dispara en cada emiciclo 
En DC al tiristor hay que utilzar un artilugio para que se apague


----------



## El nombre (Mar 4, 2011)

El disparo es esactamente igual respecto a tiempos. 
Una forma de comprender todo el funcionamiento es (que gusto dan los simuladores ya que no se rompe nada) rectificar una tensión alterna.
Al ser una continua pulsante pudes ver el compotamiento del triac, el tiristor y el triac formado por dos tiristores.
los haces funcionar y luego inviertes la alimentación y vuelves a probar...
A ver si me da tiempo y bloggeo estos dos componentes que son fascinantes ( sobtre todo provocando el corte en continua pura sin desconexión de la carga... me erizo nada más de pensarlo)
Saludos

Pd. las drogas enganchan y hay centros que te ayudan a desintoxicarse. Estoy enganchado a la peor droga que hay (la electrónica) y no he encontrado a nadie que me ayude. Este foro es el único que me desintoxica.



pandacba dijo:


> Para que te des una idea toma un triac cualquiera por ejemplo el TIC226 y si tenes un tester analógico ponelo en escala de ohm por1 conecta las puntas en A1 y A2 y proba uniendo el gate con que pata se dispara, inverti y hace la prueba de nuevo y fijate que deducis de ello
> 
> Debes tener presente dos cosas, los triac's se utilizan exclusivamente con AC mientras que los tiristores pueden trabajar con AC y DC, la ventaja en AC es que se apagan cuando la onda se acerca al cero y cesa la corriente de mantenimiento, mientras que en el TRIAC por asi decirlo cada tiristor se dispara en cada emiciclo
> En DC al tiristor hay que utilzar un artilugio para que se apague


 No es tan dificil como lo presentas. Como he comentado, en tener un poquillo de tiempo verás lo sencillo que es.
Resaludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

No dije que fuera dificil, si no que requiere de un atilugio es decir un recurso par apagarlo, de echo han sido utilzados en el horizontal de los TV y hasta en el vetical, yo cada vez los utilizo menos en el control DC, solo lo triac para controlar cargas en AC


----------



## nosecomosellama (Mar 5, 2011)

Primero que nada, muchas gracias por sus respuestas y disculpen la demora 

   Pandacba, te comento que no tengo en mi disposición un tester analógico, en algún momento conseguiré de uno prestado para revisar lo que me comentas. Sin embargo hice pruebas con mi multímetro digital con un triac y un scr (en la imagen los anexo)

  Para el triac existe una resistencia aproximada de 50-55 Mohm:
-Entre A1 y A2
-Entre A2 y G

  Me llamó la atención que entre A1 y G el multímetro muestra continuidad (apróximada de 75 ohm)

  Para el SCR las mediciones muestran (de acuerdo a la polaridad del tester) una resistencia digamos  "infinita" o una R muy elevada, para el 2do de los casos:
-Entre K y A apróx 180 M
-Entre K y G apróx 1,3 M (menor que la anterior)
-Entre A y G apróx 165 M

  Con esto presente terminé de afianzar el hecho de que los TRIACs conducen en ambas direcciones (AC), mientras que los SCRs sólo lo hacen en una (DC o un semiciclo AC)

  Sin embargo toadavía me llama la atención el porqué de la R menor entre A1yG(tiristor) y entre KyG(scr) ... Asumo tiene que ver con la configuración electrónica de los dispositivos, ¿alguien sabe el motivo? Seguiré investigando

  El nombre ya he hecho un par de emulaciones, seguiré las recomendaciones que planteas para comprobar los resultados y estaré pendiente por si te da chance de publicar información acerca de estos dispositivos 

  Para serles sinceros no me había planteado la posibilidad de incluir a los SCRs para el control DC en algún diseño, pero con lo que me han comentado lo tendré en cuenta.. Supongo que para apagar un tiristor en DC es necesario interrumpir por un pequeño lapso de tiempo la alimentación entre sus terminales, ¿es ese el método o existe algún otro? También acerca de esto investigaré


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Para lograr un dominio de estos dispositivos nada como hacerce un circuito simple que trabaje a 12 o 24VAC donde poder medir y manipular con seguridad y ver el comporamiento de estso dispositivos, se aprende y mucho


----------



## nosecomosellama (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok ya tengo los componentes para un par de diseños que tengo en mente, aprovecharé estos días para montarlos y comprobarlos... Usaré un trafo reductor y haré las pruebas pertinentes


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Luego comentanos tus experiencias


----------



## El nombre (Mar 5, 2011)

para desconectarlos antes del paso por cero hay que aplicar  una tension inversa a la puerta. no se precisa desconectar la carga. para ello se usa unas R y condensador y transistor. 
la prueba del corte en tensión la puedes probar simulando.
Saludos

PD tranquilo. En electrónica no hay nada dificil. teniendo las herramientas apropiadas.
Resaludos


----------



## nosecomosellama (Mar 8, 2011)

Bueno, ya he afianzado un poco más el funcionamiento de ambos componentes... Cuando tenga algo más de tiempo publicaré el feedback de las pruebas!

Mientras tanto comento que ya entendí el "porqué de la R menor entre A1yG(tiristor) y entre KyG(scr)"... En efecto tiene que ver con la configuración electrónica del dispositivo, es decir su distribución de capas P y N. Se comprende prácticamente al observar el voltaje y/o el sentido de la corriente de disparo

Revisando en el foro, algo se había discutido ya acerca de los TRIACs, para los interesados el link:
Por qué conectar un optoaislador MOC a MT2 y Gate de un TRIAC?


----------



## rodri_go100 (Mar 28, 2011)

Toma un circuito de disparo de tiristores en antiparalelo con triac optoacoplado.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 28, 2011)

la resistencia entre gate y catodo en un SCR es esperable de entre 50 y 30 ohms, siempre en directa, en inversa es alta, ahora bien, si conectas los SCR en anti paralelo con las dos puertas unidas lo que vas a lograr, ademas de dispararlos es romperles las puertas a cada uno, ya que la corriente que pasa por ellas instantaneamente es muuucho mas alta que la maxima aceptable (creo que algo mas de 1 amper pico), lo que se hace para disparar dos SCR en anti paralelo (para usarlos como un Triac de potencia) es precisamente unir ambas puertas, pero a traves de una Resistencia, del orden de 560 ohms para 220v esto se logra por lo general con un opto triac, con el triac de éste puesto en serie entre una compuerta, la resistencia de 560 ohms y la otra compuerta.


----------

